# January bees



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

It was nice today so I popped some covers. These are single deeps. I put the Mountaincamp Method suger on them today. No meds of any kind in these hives. I lost 3 of 10 in this yard.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Good looking bees. When do you see the first pollen in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Nice pics!*

I think they'll make it


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

alpha6 said:


> Good looking bees. When do you see the first pollen in your neck of the woods?


It will be toward mid March, so we have another 6 weeks to go before they're safe I think.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice pictures, they look really good. They look dark, probably Carniolans?
What are the temps there, it looks they are ready for syrup or liquid feed.

Gilman


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

bleta12 said:


> Nice pictures, they look really good. They look dark, probably Carniolans?
> What are the temps there, it looks they are ready for syrup or liquid feed.
> 
> Gilman


They're supposed to be Carnis. Kind of mutts by now I suppose. The temps here have been running a bit over 50 for the highs and 37ish for the lows. The averages are about 43/19. The warmth has had them active, and that's why I was concerned about food. We're supposed to return to cold temps. I worry about stimulating them too early.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

They don't look light. What do they weigh, roughly?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

allend said:


> They don't look light. What do they weigh, roughly?



The heaviest were probably 30lbs or so. The lightest and meanest felt like a deep with a couple of frames of brood and not much else. (Of course, I only photographed the good looking ones.)


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't suppose you have any frames of honey to add as outside frames? 

Singles can starve suddenly when they start to brood up. I took a look at your climate http://www.farmingtonnm.org/pages/facts.html it looks to me that, although you have a late spring compared to areas south of you, that you should be able to feed thick syrup if necessary by using feeder pails inverted over lids with holes for access. 

I'd weigh or heft the hives in question and compare that weight or feel to a brood chamber with empty frames and a 6lb brick to simulate the weight of the bees. 

If there is not much feed, then start to worry. The best answer to my mind is to add a super of honey underneath, but you probably don't have that on hand.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

allend said:


> I don't suppose you have any frames of honey to add as outside frames?
> 
> Singles can starve suddenly when they start to brood up. I took a look at your climate http://www.farmingtonnm.org/pages/facts.html it looks to me that, although you have a late spring compared to areas south of you, that you should be able to feed thick syrup if necessary by using feeder pails inverted over lids with holes for access.
> 
> ...



I did shuffle a few frames of honey from a deadout onto one of the hives. I'll heft the hives this week when I get a minute to go check on them.


----------

